# Mini blender for steeping, & Enyawreklaw concentrates



## Scorpion_8900 (25/7/16)

Hi everyone, 

So I saw this mini blender going on sale and was wondering if this could speed up the steeping process? I'm thinking 30 mins in this thing and your flavors should be properly mixed. The plus side, there's no heat, so it shouldn't degrade the nic. What are your guys thoughts?




In other news... a friend of mine brought down these Enyawreklaw (DIYorDIE) concentrates... super keen to try them out. Will try to mix them up tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeDude (25/7/16)

Cant wait till we get those here!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999 (25/7/16)

Only thing i could think of that could be bad is the air bubbles it could create.

I heard/read somewhere that when you mix with whisks or blenders it creates lots of tiny air bubbles in the mix, which could draw out the flavour.


----------



## VapeSnow (25/7/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Only thing i could think of that could be bad is the air bubbles it could create.
> 
> I heard/read somewhere that when you mix with whisks or blenders it creates lots of tiny air bubbles in the mix, which could draw out the flavour.



Who ever said that don't know what they are talking about.

I've been diying now for just over two years and i air out every second day and shake the shit out of the bottle until there only air bubbles. Never ever any flavor loss and steeps much better!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jebula999 (25/7/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Who ever said that don't know what they are talking about.


Here:


zadiac said:


> Ah, ok. Thanks for that. Glad you keep the temp there. Very nice invention there.
> What I would suggest, is that instead of using a vibrating pad that would undoubtedly introduce small bubbles into the mix, rather build a magnetic stirrer to go with you temperature device and therefor keep the flavor in the mix and not let it escape by introducing air into the mix. Just a suggestion.
> Some may not agree with me, but it's just my experience that shaking or frothing creates air bubbles that can make the juice loose flavor. That's why I no longer do that. I just swirl by hand every few hours. Busy building a magnetic stirrer with a heat pad to replace the swirling.



Although he does say "it's just my experience that shaking or frothing creates air bubbles that can make the juice loose flavor"


----------



## VapeSnow (25/7/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> Although he does say "it's just my experience that shaking or frothing creates air bubbles that can make the juice loose flavor"



Okay maybe in his experience but for me its the only thing that works the best.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Switchy (25/7/16)

I also shake the living hell out of my liquids, then put the cap on, wait for it the bubbles to go away and repeat until about 4 to 5 seconds before I dislocate my shoulder. I repeat this process about 4 times a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Petrus (25/7/16)

I use one of those milk frothers and it works like a charm. I froth my mix two times till it is milky, then let it breathe for about 30min, then I seal. During my steeping process I shake my bottles gently once a day and after 7 days its good. Tobacco between 2 weeks and a month.


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (25/7/16)

Switchy said:


> I also shake the living hell out of my liquids, then put the cap on, wait for it the bubbles to go away and repeat until about 4 to 5 seconds before I dislocate my shoulder. I repeat this process about 4 times a day.



I feel your pain man. It generally takes 3-4 weeks for my juices to really shine through. Just trying to find a quicker convenient method to speed up this process


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (25/7/16)

Petrus said:


> I use one of those milk frothers and it works like a charm. I froth my mix two times till it is milky, then let it breathe for about 30min, then I seal. During my steeping process I shake my bottles gently once a day and after 7 days its good. Tobacco between 2 weeks and a month.



I also used to use the milk frother method until the batteries died out on the damn thing . Might have to go back and revisit it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (25/7/16)

Oxidation degrades e liquids, that's a fact of life. Even bottles just sitting on a shelf with trapped air in them between the liquids surface and the cap are being oxidized by that trapped air and eventually will render it not fit for use.

Beating the liquid to a froth will introduce massive air into the liquid and that will speed up the oxidation of it, especially to the nicotine that is the most susceptible to oxidation. To a lessor degree also evaporation. Even the shake the bottle methods add the trapped air in the bottle into it. A magnetic stir plate at proper speed gently mixes without adding much air to the liquid, same as using an ultrasonic cleaner bath, so are much more preferred methods. Commercial labs use both. Even so I have small AA battery powered "drink" wands that I use to mix the liquids gently when I first mix them without incorporating a lot of air into them before putting them in my commercial UC to age. Since I do not use nicotine in my DIY my liquids stay fresh much longer than those with nic in them would.

Heat can be your friend or your enemy depending on how you use it to speed up the aging. Too much of a good thing is too much, so mind the temperature. Temperature control is essential with any method to not "cook" the liquids. Heat can be applied while mixing with a stir plate, either built in or with an added mat heater. In the case of a UC, used right they gently warm the liquid without any extra heat added. So I don't use the heater in my UC. Starting with room temp water a 30 minute bath will heat it properly without over heating it. Let cool or replace water before another 30 minute bath, and so on. Some folks use crock pots, some just a simmering cook pot of water on a stove (with these method especially keep the bottles up off the bottom of the pots). With any method a thermometer to know what the temperature is at is a plus. I have a very inexpensive AA battery powered one with a flexible probe I can stick in my UC just to be sure, and also use it sometimes when I am making heat processed NEF's for DIY. It is programmable to a set temp and sounds a warning if the temp gets to that setting.

I've been doing DIY for 3+ years. I fill all bottles for backup storage to the cap (with no trapped air in them) AND keep them in the freezer (same as where your nicotine supply should be kept... they will not freeze if the freezer isn't set way too cold). Small batches for immediate use go in 30ml needle bottles to fill mod tanks, bottles, etc, and they are refilled as needed from one of the larger storage bottles until it is empty. I use amber glass Boston bottles in 4oz, 8oz, 16oz and special poly 1 liter amber bottles for cold storage. When a bottle is used up two 4oz are refilled from an 8oz; use a 16oz to refill two 8oz, etc. With best grade ingredients the full storage bottles will stay viable in cold storage up to 2 years (or more since I don't use nic in mine and use the best ingredients I can get).

All that said I have been thinking about getting a stir plate to use on the DIY liquids I make that don't really need any aging before use. Only found a couple I am interested in so far, so haven't bought one yet. Smaller size is what I want since I don't mix those liquids in large batches, they are too easy and fast to make much better when freshly made than aged.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 8


----------



## stevie g (25/7/16)

^ what he said. I used to whisk with a Dremel on high speed and flavored my mixes very lightly (3%) and in a matter of weeks there would be substantial flavor fade. With the higher percentage mixes it won't be as apparent though.


----------



## stevie g (25/7/16)

Though I have too say that whisking will speed the process especially volatile evaporation (perfume smell).


----------



## Spydro (26/7/16)

Sprint said:


> ^ what he said. I used to whisk with a Dremel on high speed and flavored my mixes very lightly (3%) and in a matter of weeks there would be substantial flavor fade. With the higher percentage mixes it won't be as apparent though.



Whether realized or not, right when you whisk it evaporation will dilute both flavor and nic some. 



Sprint said:


> Though I have too say that whisking will speed the process especially volatile evaporation (perfume smell).



Simply breathing the liquid with the cap off will do the same thing without greatly speeding up the oxidization of the liquid like whisking it does. A stir plate breaths it by default if the flask does not have a stopper in it fro some of the stir time. So would it in a UC with the cap off for one of the 30 minute baths.


----------



## VapeSnow (26/7/16)

Spydro said:


> Oxidation degrades e liquids, that's a fact of life. Even bottles just sitting on a shelf with trapped air in them between the liquids surface and the cap are being oxidized by that trapped air and eventually will render it not fit for use.
> 
> Beating the liquid to a froth will introduce massive air into the liquid and that will speed up the oxidation of it, especially to the nicotine that is the most susceptible to oxidation. To a lessor degree also evaporation. Even the shake the bottle methods add the trapped air in the bottle into it. A magnetic stir plate at proper speed gently mixes without adding much air to the liquid, same as using an ultrasonic cleaner bath, so are much more preferred methods. Commercial labs use both. Even so I have small AA battery powered "drink" wands that I use to mix the liquids gently when I first mix them without incorporating a lot of air into them before putting them in my commercial UC to age. Since I do not use nicotine in my DIY my liquids stay fresh much longer than those with nic in them would.
> 
> ...



Thx for the info. It actually really make sense and i think ill be getting a stir plate for future DIY liquids.


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/7/16)

As I'm new to DIY i appreciate threads like these, lots of good information and personal experience. I have to admit though it's left me with more questions. What about the air above the concentrate in the concentrate bottle? I'm assuming most concentrate vendors decant from a bigger bottle into the smaller ones, exposing both to more air? If they're so volatile to air exposure surely this has an effect before you've even made your juice? I always heard it was good to shake your nic before mixing to make sure it's evenly distributed, always makes tiny bubbles for me let them settle a little before extracting my volume for mixing, but if I'm reading right this is apparently going to ruin my nic?


----------



## VapeDude (26/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> As I'm new to DIY i appreciate threads like these, lots of good information and personal experience. I have to admit though it's left me with more questions. What about the air above the concentrate in the concentrate bottle? I'm assuming most concentrate vendors decant from a bigger bottle into the smaller ones, exposing both to more air? If they're so volatile to air exposure surely this has an effect before you've even made your juice? I always heard it was good to shake your nic before mixing to make sure it's evenly distributed, always makes tiny bubbles for me let them settle a little before extracting my volume for mixing, but if I'm reading right this is apparently going to ruin my nic?



I've heard of shaking the concentrates not the nic, makes sense though even though I never do. I've also never heard of oxidation degrading the flavour of a juice only the "quality" of the nicotine. I really don't think its as dire a situation as most are making it out to be

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (26/7/16)

Exactly you can be be pedantic or relaxed about all this and get 95% the same result.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

